# Bc600xl/625a



## lumberjack333 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just looking into getting myself a nice 6" chipper come this spring, checking out the vermeer models... hopefully get something at an auction for a decent price. I think 6" will be plenty for me for a few years, I probably wont be able to afford a heavier truck with a dump box for a year or two anyways. I have a 1/2ton chev now with two extra springs in the rear end so she can handle a loaded 7000lb trailer without a problem, chips shouldn't be an issue, just gotta deal with shoveling them out for a little while.

Anyways, my only concern with the new vermeers is the underpowered 25hp Kohler V-twin gas motor the have in the thing. I rented one a couple times last year and I found the 6" capacity more than adequate, but the little kohler struggled with solid wood over 3". Anybody have any input for me, different brand? I'd like to stick with 6" to keep the weight down, just get something with a little more power... even a diesel would be great if thats possible on a chipper that size.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 27, 2009)

From the experience I have had with them the Vermeer 6 inch will do a lot better with sharp knives, feed set properly and the belt tensioned correctly which is not usually the way you get them from rental companies. I havent used them but I hear the 6" bandit chews up the big wood much better then the vermeer


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

For around a 100 bucks you can set your truck up with a LOADHANDLER. They work, you should check it out.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

And about the chipper: it is what it is.


----------



## fastbub (Dec 28, 2009)

I have one that gets along ok with the Kohler. It is a 6" chipper so it has its limits. You will fill up a 1/2 ton pickup quickly with it. The good news is that you can always find deals on ex-rental units.

Loadhandler works pretty good, you will dump about 75% of what is in the bed, then shovel out the rest.

Sorry for the hi-jack, but does anyone know what model of drive belt goes on the 625a with the kohler 25hp. I replaced it with a Gates from Napa before, but I seem to have lost the part number. Napa doesn't have a listing for chippers.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just checked out that loadhandler, looks pretty sweet! Thanks for the input guys, yeah your probably right SoM the rental unit was more than likely a little undermaintained and abused... Lookin at the Bandits now as well, the search continues!


----------



## deevo (Dec 28, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> Just checked out that loadhandler, looks pretty sweet! Thanks for the input guys, yeah your probably right SoM the rental unit was more than likely a little undermaintained and abused... Lookin at the Bandits now as well, the search continues!



Lumberjack 333 the Vermeer's aren't bad for what your going to be using them for, you can find more used Vermeers then you will Bandits. The rental companies around here use Vermeers more then Bandits I've found. The Bandits are better because of the opening is bigger and can handle the v's in the larger branches, you don't have to cut them every time like when using the vermeers. The rental companies usually try and get rid of them April/May you can do a search on Stephensons,United, CRS etc... they list all of their stuff they are selling. You can usually get a 625 for 6-8k depending on their hours and condition. You rarely see a Bandit on the block though, when they do they go fast! Squad 143 has a Bandit, I'm sure he can give you more input on them then me. They go for $16,000 and change new at Brandt in Milton. I'll keep an eye out for you. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Juicemang (Dec 28, 2009)

I have worked with a bc620 and a 65xp. When I purchase my first chipper it will be a bandit. Rent both chippers and you will see very quickly the vermeer is not equal. I would also Look at going new on a bandit. If you don't have any money to put down you should still be able to get a loan for around 400 a month. Their resale value is high so you won't find many good deals on used 65s. I wouldn't trust anything used from a rental yard. For a little extra money the bandit is more then worth it...


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 28, 2009)

deevo said:


> Lumberjack 333 the Vermeer's aren't bad for what your going to be using them for, you can find more used Vermeers then you will Bandits. The rental companies around here use Vermeers more then Bandits I've found. The Bandits are better because of the opening is bigger and can handle the v's in the larger branches, you don't have to cut them every time like when using the vermeers. The rental companies usually try and get rid of them April/May you can do a search on Stephensons,United, CRS etc... they list all of their stuff they are selling. You can usually get a 625 for 6-8k depending on their hours and condition. You rarely see a Bandit on the block though, when they do they go fast! Squad 143 has a Bandit, I'm sure he can give you more input on them then me. They go for $16,000 and change new at Brandt in Milton. I'll keep an eye out for you. :greenchainsaw:



Thanks deevo, the ones i rented were both from United.. could have been the same one come to think of it. Being able to reduce brush into mulch will be a huge advantage for me, right now I'm using a 22ft flatbed tandem axle trailer and just piling brush on it. I can move quite a bit at once, but you just can't beat mulch for efficency... Plus that will leave the trailer free for logs, which are easy to unload with the tractor.

TMD that loadhandler rig looks awesome, but will it be able to handle the weight of a pile thats 3ft deep? I'm planning on building a box for the truck the same height as the cab with a tarp over it to contain everything and boost capacity a little bit... I guess if I have to shovel a bit off to dump it will still save me time/labor, and on the smaller days it'll work like a charm I'm sure.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 28, 2009)

I was just looking at the Bandit 65XP specs on their website... with the diesel in it at 45hp I bet that thing would rock. Just not sure if I want to spend the money on it, this will be my first chipper. And for this season will only be used 1 maybe 2 days a week in most cases. I guess it all depends on what I can find used at what kind of price... I'm fairly mechanically inclined so I don't mind getting a deal on something thats a little scratched up and leaky, throwing a few new seals in. Sandblast and a coat of paint, company logo on there... Uh oh, daydreaming again. 

There is a shop here in Barrie deevo, Wights Small Engines on essa rd. I went to highschool with the son of the owner, good friends with him. I know they deal in Bandit, so maybe I'll demo one this spring and see how I like it compared to the Vermeers. If you're interested and havn't seen one in action you could come out and try er' as well.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 28, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> Just looking into getting myself a nice 6" chipper come this spring, checking out the vermeer models... hopefully get something at an auction for a decent price. I think 6" will be plenty for me for a few years, I probably wont be able to afford a heavier truck with a dump box for a year or two anyways. I have a 1/2ton chev now with two extra springs in the rear end so she can handle a loaded 7000lb trailer without a problem, chips shouldn't be an issue, just gotta deal with shoveling them out for a little while.
> 
> Anyways, my only concern with the new vermeers is the underpowered 25hp Kohler V-twin gas motor the have in the thing. I rented one a couple times last year and I found the 6" capacity more than adequate, but the little kohler struggled with solid wood over 3". Anybody have any input for me, different brand? I'd like to stick with 6" to keep the weight down, just get something with a little more power... even a diesel would be great if thats possible on a chipper that size.
> 
> Thanks guys!




We have no issues with our 6" - (we also have a 12" but the 6" likely gets the most use).

If rental.. were the knives sharp? Key to keep the knives sharp and a spare set of knives on hand. I have seen one guy who actually put a diesel on a Vermeer 620 - seemed to work ok. Forget diesel he used, but think it was an Italian brand. I have found Vermeer to treat their customers (even of used equipment) very well.


----------



## highasatree (Dec 28, 2009)

It all depends on your situation. I'm working on my 5th Vermeer 6" chipper. Because of my location, I have to unhook the chipper from the truck and push it back into the driveway everyday. We've had no trouble feeding debris into it because we know its capacity and will cut the crotches accordingly


----------



## bighugetrees (Dec 28, 2009)

Bought one brand new in 2001 and shoveled chips for 6 years from f250. Finally bought a one ton dump which I should have done the same time I bough the chipper. I work this set up 3-4 days a week max. If going to work everyday of the week, then you need to go bigger(something I am finding out). All comes down to how you like to spend your time. Cost of machine and maintenance is the best thing for me. 

I have been looking to go bigger. Lots of used stuff for sale in our area. Economy is really thinning the heard right now.


----------



## deevo (Dec 28, 2009)

bighugetrees said:


> Bought one brand new in 2001 and shoveled chips for 6 years from f250. Finally bought a one ton dump which I should have done the same time I bough the chipper. I work this set up 3-4 days a week max. If going to work everyday of the week, then you need to go bigger(something I am finding out). All comes down to how you like to spend your time. Cost of machine and maintenance is the best thing for me.
> 
> I have been looking to go bigger. Lots of used stuff for sale in our area. Economy is really thinning the heard right now.



Keep an eye out for us then! 
Thanks!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> Thanks deevo, the ones i rented were both from United.. could have been the same one come to think of it. Being able to reduce brush into mulch will be a huge advantage for me, right now I'm using a 22ft flatbed tandem axle trailer and just piling brush on it. I can move quite a bit at once, but you just can't beat mulch for efficency... Plus that will leave the trailer free for logs, which are easy to unload with the tractor.
> 
> TMD that loadhandler rig looks awesome, but will it be able to handle the weight of a pile thats 3ft deep? I'm planning on building a box for the truck the same height as the cab with a tarp over it to contain everything and boost capacity a little bit... I guess if I have to shovel a bit off to dump it will still save me time/labor, and on the smaller days it'll work like a charm I'm sure.



Would you believe that thing actually works? No kidding! I would get the heavy duty one, its like rated for 3000 lbs and has steel brakets. I have the 2000lbs with plastic brackets I think, I used to load my pick-up with 2 foot sides and it would just crank it out no problem. A little is left behind ther tarp and wheel wells but if you do some modification you can get better results.It really does work cept it does just pile the load right off the tailgate and you will find you might have to pull the truck up a little to make room for the stuff to come off. I used mine for when the dump truck is down but a motivated man can fork a load off a pick-up pretty quick too.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2009)

fastbub said:


> I have one that gets along ok with the Kohler. It is a 6" chipper so it has its limits. You will fill up a 1/2 ton pickup quickly with it. The good news is that you can always find deals on ex-rental units.
> 
> Loadhandler works pretty good, you will dump about 75% of what is in the bed, then shovel out the rest.
> 
> Sorry for the hi-jack, but does anyone know what model of drive belt goes on the 625a with the kohler 25hp. I replaced it with a Gates from Napa before, but I seem to have lost the part number. Napa doesn't have a listing for chippers.



There is a Vermeer dealer in Jersey, don't know how close to you but you could either go there and get it, have them mail it to or give you the part number so Napa can cross-reference it maybe. When you get the new one staple the package to the owner's manual.

Oh and BTW I noticed Gates made a decent belt back in 98 or so but these days? THEY SUUUHUUCK! or so it seems to me.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Would you believe that thing actually works? No kidding! I would get the heavy duty one, its like rated for 3000 lbs and has steel brakets. I have the 2000lbs with plastic brackets I think, I used to load my pick-up with 2 foot sides and it would just crank it out no problem. A little is left behind ther tarp and wheel wells but if you do some modification you can get better results.It really does work cept it does just pile the load right off the tailgate and you will find you might have to pull the truck up a little to make room for the stuff to come off. I used mine for when the dump truck is down but a motivated man can fork a load off a pick-up pretty quick too.



I forked a load out of the back of a truck once and said I would never do it again. Good to know this thing is a good cheap option in a pinch.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I forked a load out of the back of a truck once and said I would never do it again. Good to know this thing is a good cheap option in a pinch.



Are you saying you forked yourself out of the back of a truck? No, sorry, just couldn't resist a little harmless humour, meant nothing by it.
Maybe I just don't remember how bad it is to fork a load out though but it seemed to go quick. I pitch through my legs like a dog digging and it help to have the tailgate off if using a pick-up.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Are you saying you forked yourself out of the back of a truck? No, sorry, just couldn't resist a little harmless humour, meant nothing by it.
> Maybe I just don't remember how bad it is to fork a load out though but it seemed to go quick. I pitch through my legs like a dog digging and it help to have the tailgate off if using a pick-up.



Well I guess this is kind of fitting because the chipper was a vermeer 6 inch and as anyone that has used them will remember they make real nice small chips. The tree was a live maple with tons of green. Combine that with this chipper and you get a tightly packed load of chips that dont lend them self to being removed by anything other then dumping very easy. I guess if it was a bigger chipper the larger chips would have left more dead space and made it a hell of a lot easier the get the pitch fork in.


----------



## rydnruff (Dec 28, 2009)

i have a vermeer 625a for sale if anybody is interested


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 28, 2009)

rydnruff said:


> i have a vermeer 625a for sale if anybody is interested



Ill give yeah 2500


----------



## bighugetrees (Dec 28, 2009)

*Keeping eyes wide open all the time*

Keep an eye out for us then!

Sure.


----------



## rydnruff (Dec 28, 2009)

Ill give yeah 2500 




make it closer to 4000.00 and we can talk


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 28, 2009)

rydnruff said:


> Ill give yeah 2500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I wanted to steal it not actually give you what its worth.

Welcome to AS by the way


----------



## rydnruff (Dec 28, 2009)

ive learned it never hurts to ask no matter how low your offer is sometimes they are having a bad day and say give me cash and its yours, the worst they can say is NO. im selling cause its time for a 12ver


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 29, 2009)

rydnruff said:


> ive learned it never hurts to ask no matter how low your offer is sometimes they are having a bad day and say give me cash and its yours, the worst they can say is NO. im selling cause its time for a 12ver



How many hours you got on that little thing?


----------



## rydnruff (Dec 29, 2009)

right under 200. its a 2004


----------



## treemandan (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a little Vermeer. I couldn't back it up for ####. I had to go to home depot and get a couple of those driveway markers to stick in the flag holes, kept walking into them then. 
It was cute as a button. One day while on a job I said enough and went home called Bandit and they dropped off the 90 that day.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I had a little Vermeer. I couldn't back it up for ####. I had to go to home depot and get a couple of those driveway markers to stick in the flag holes, kept walking into them then.
> It was cute as a button. One day while on a job I said enough and went home called Bandit and they dropped off the 90 that day.



Why would the Vermeer and Bandit back any differently? 

I have no real issues with either of the Vermeer's I have, nor the Morbark. The one I hate to back is really a personal tool.. but is the hydraulic splitter - can't see it until it has jack-knifed.


----------



## Tim'sTree (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got a Vermeer 600 with the 27HP Kohler, and I'm satisfied with the power. I don't chip much over 4". I just cut any bigger wood to a decent length and throw it in the trailer.

I attached the chipper on the back of a 20' flatbed trailer. Made a 4'x7'x8' chip box up front, and the middle (and area beside the chipper) holds logs. Back of the truck is for saws and gear.

I initially bought a LOADHANDLER but figured the pickup would fill up too fast. Besides where do you put all the gear- my box is filled with that.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 30, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Why would the Vermeer and Bandit back any differently?
> 
> I have no real issues with either of the Vermeer's I have, nor the Morbark. The one I hate to back is really a personal tool.. but is the hydraulic splitter - can't see it until it has jack-knifed.



I think because of how small/short it is he couldn't see it when backing up.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> I think because of how small/short it is he couldn't see it when backing up.



I can see just fine, the phonebook fixed that. Yes, its cause its allready jacknifed when you are able to see it.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 30, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> I think because of how small/short it is he couldn't see it when backing up.



Ah ok. I forgot my 6" Vermeer has a modified/extended tongue which makes a huge difference in backing. (total length is about 15" or so).


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> the phonebook fixed that.





Whatever works..


----------



## Ellistrees (Dec 30, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> I was just looking at the Bandit 65XP specs on their website... with the diesel in it at 45hp I bet that thing would rock. Just not sure if I want to spend the money on it, this will be my first chipper. And for this season will only be used 1 maybe 2 days a week in most cases. I guess it all depends on what I can find used at what kind of price... I'm fairly mechanically inclined so I don't mind getting a deal on something thats a little scratched up and leaky, throwing a few new seals in. Sandblast and a coat of paint, company logo on there... Uh oh, daydreaming again.
> 
> There is a shop here in Barrie deevo, Wights Small Engines on essa rd. I went to highschool with the son of the owner, good friends with him. I know they deal in Bandit, so maybe I'll demo one this spring and see how I like it compared to the Vermeers. If you're interested and havn't seen one in action you could come out and try er' as well.



Got one myself. Really mean chipper. My problem with it, I have to constantly remind my guys, I do save and burn firewood. They seem to like to see how big of wood it takes to bog it down. When I'm 50' up and hear it bog down, I look down and they are feeding it a 6" or bigger tree head 30' long.
Doesn't seem to use much fuel either. Runs about 4 work days on a tank.


----------



## woodchux (Dec 31, 2009)

We've got a 625 chipper that started backfiring, so i pulled of the little 25hp kohler and bolted on a 36hp kohler and a 5hp honda for the hydraulics... Now that little chipper rocks!


----------



## fishercat (Jan 1, 2010)

*the 625 is the best chipper Vermeer has ever made.*

i have one and have used their bigger chippers as well as many other brands.

Bandit is the best .Morbark is great too.


----------



## fastbub (Jan 2, 2010)

woodchux said:


> We've got a 625 chipper that started backfiring, so i pulled of the little 25hp kohler and bolted on a 36hp kohler and a 5hp honda for the hydraulics... Now that little chipper rocks!



Pics or info on this set up?


----------



## woodchux (Jan 2, 2010)

fastbub said:


> Pics or info on this set up?



The 36hp runs the chipper wheel, and the 5hp is just for the hydraulics....
It pretty much all bolted right up except that i had to use a short piece of 2" channel for the mounting bracket on one side.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 2, 2010)

I bet that fixed the under power problem.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice job woodchux.

If you can afford it, get the bigger capacity chipper, I have a 6x6 and a 6x12 chipper and the later takes a third of the time and effort to get the same job done.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 2, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Nice job woodchux.
> 
> If you can afford it, get the bigger capacity chipper, I have a 6x6 and a 6x12 chipper and the later takes a third of the time and effort to get the same job done.



And costs 3 times as much!


----------



## treeoperations (Jan 3, 2010)

i bought a 625 brand new i put less then 30 hours on it and sold the basturd cause i found a 65 bandit and omg there is no comparison, it is same power but seams to chip faster then the vermeer hands down.

i have recently worked with a guy thats got a new 65 with 40hp kubota what a awesome weapon


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 3, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> And costs 3 times as much!



Yeah luckily here we have local made HANSA 6x12 chippers that arent much more in price than the vermeer and cheaper than the bandit that are awesome and the company will customise it to what the client wants. I have one of there old 6x6's and its done 12 years hard labour with 4 different tree companies and other than wearing out the odd engine anvil and blades it just keeps trucking. 

Bandit has sold a few "factory seconds" down this way as brand new machines which have cost unsuspecting owners alot and left them with sub standard overpriced white elephants, the distributor down here is great and its not his doing, but bandit using the New Zealand market to flick off machines it wouldnt have to guts to sell in the US is just disgusting. 
Id like to think its an honest mistake but there has been 3 guys on this site that have had this problem and NZ is a tiny market, doubt they sell more than 10 a year. 

Shame on you bandit.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, as you can see I've been away from the board for 7 days or so, christmas vacation  Lots of good ideas bouncing around between you treetards, sounds like its definatly possible to swap that little kohler out for a bit more power... Still leaning toward the vermeer over bandit, the opinion seems to go both ways based on the different experiences out there... I'm gonna try one myself I think before I decide either way. 

As far as 6" vs. 12" goes, I know the difference the larger chipper makes is exponential... But the two things holding me back are price and weight, this is a starter chipper for me and will be my first big investment into the business besides my truck. And the truck I'm pulling it all with is only a half ton with 2 springs added to the back end, it wouldn't be able to handle a load of chips and the 12" chipper. At least not for very long anyways haha. The 6" will be a big upgrade from nothing, and will make my jobs go much much smoother.

As far as saw storage goes, I've only got two saw right now, and a small amount of gear to drag around. I plan on setting up my truck with sides on the box, and elevated storage box behind the cab resting on the sides of the truck attached to my "Back Rack" about 2ft x 2ft and as wide as the truck. This will be a tight fit but I laid out all my gear and it will hold two saws, fuel and oil and my climbing/rigging gear... Rakes, axes, shovels will be standing on end down the sides of the box and my ladder goes on top of it all. Not the most effiecent setup I know, but its all I have to work with for now so it will do.

Thanks again guys, and I was only kidding about the treetard thing... mostly :greenchainsaw:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 8, 2010)

lumberjack333 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, as you can see I've been away from the board for 7 days or so, christmas vacation  Lots of good ideas bouncing around between you treetards, sounds like its definatly possible to swap that little kohler out for a bit more power... Still leaning toward the vermeer over bandit, the opinion seems to go both ways based on the different experiences out there... I'm gonna try one myself I think before I decide either way.
> 
> As far as 6" vs. 12" goes, I know the difference the larger chipper makes is exponential... But the two things holding me back are price and weight, this is a starter chipper for me and will be my first big investment into the business besides my truck. And the truck I'm pulling it all with is only a half ton with 2 springs added to the back end, it wouldn't be able to handle a load of chips and the 12" chipper. At least not for very long anyways haha. The 6" will be a big upgrade from nothing, and will make my jobs go much much smoother.
> 
> ...



Im talking about 6x12 ie the feed is 6 inches high and 12 inches wide where the vermeer is 6 by 6. Makes one heck of a difference, like makes it able to handle 3 times more stuff without secondry cutting, but the weight isnt much more.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahhh interesting, that sounds like it would make chipping a little more efficient than the 6x6. Does that include a little more power to run the drum/disc and hydraulics? How much more weight are we talking? Gonna google it now, see what I can learn.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 8, 2010)

There's a little bandit with a wisconsin engine for sale on ebay right now.... they want $5299 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MIGHTY-BANDIT-2...d_Chippers_Stump_Grinders?hash=item5ad630e6dd


----------



## bighugetrees (Jan 8, 2010)

*Why the 625*

"the 625 is the best chipper Vermeer has ever made." I love you man!

Own a 625 and rent bigger ones for the big jobs. In 2001, a brand new 625 cost $10,500. A little down and my payment was close to a one day rental fee. Think about that. 

Another over looked benefit is that it cannot pull you through like the big chippers. Just like big "Y" on limbs, I think it would only eat you up to say your shoulder. The big "Y" would then be your neck and shoulder.

If this happens to me as an owner of a 625, I'll be sure to post story and pictures. Work safe.


----------



## treeoperations (Jan 9, 2010)

lumberjack333 said:


> Ahhh interesting, that sounds like it would make chipping a little more efficient than the 6x6. Does that include a little more power to run the drum/disc and hydraulics? How much more weight are we talking? Gonna google it now, see what I can learn.




there is bugger all weight difference, my bandit is only 25hp and it doesnt struggle very often, but there is no comparison between a vermeer with its 6x6 opening and a bandit with its 6x12 opening, the bandit is just out right far superior machine. there are a couple other companys building chippers with a 6x12 opening, hansa (made here in nz), bear cat and i think the morbarks are 6x12 aswell.

by all means try a vermeer, then try and machine like a bandit, i can tell you, you wont touch the vermeer, i sold a brand new vermeer (30hrs) for a 4 year old bandit and im glad i did.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 9, 2010)

*there is no doubt the Bandit is the better machine.*



treeoperations said:


> there is bugger all weight difference, my bandit is only 25hp and it doesnt struggle very often, but there is no comparison between a vermeer with its 6x6 opening and a bandit with its 6x12 opening, the bandit is just out right far superior machine. there are a couple other companys building chippers with a 6x12 opening, hansa (made here in nz), bear cat and i think the morbarks are 6x12 aswell.
> 
> by all means try a vermeer, then try and machine like a bandit, i can tell you, you wont touch the vermeer, i sold a brand new vermeer (30hrs) for a 4 year old bandit and im glad i did.



Bandits are always superior over any Vermeer in any model or size.

the only problem is,there are a lot more used Vermeer 625s out there versus Bandit 65s.

if you get the Vermeer set up correctly,it's really not that bad of a machine.the rental units are never set up or adjusted right.ask Stihl-O-Matic about the difference between mine and a rental unit. 

i have used the Bandit 65 and it is nicer i agree.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just watched a youtube video of the bandit at work, looks like a damn decent machine... Hmmrmmm Bandit...


----------



## treeoperations (Jan 9, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Bandits are always superior over any Vermeer in any model or size.
> 
> the only problem is,there are a lot more used Vermeer 625s out there versus Bandit 65s.
> 
> ...



i know what you mean about there being more vermeers for sale then bandits but i am confident in saying the time saved in trimming is worth the extra coin to buy a new one, i just got bloody lucky when my father was reading a buy and sell paper one sunday morning.


----------



## rydnruff (Jan 10, 2010)

*fishercat*

what did you do to your 625 that was different than the rental version.i have a 625 that im gettin ready to sell but if i can make it a little better i could hold on to it for a bit longer to save up a bigger down payment on a 12


thanks
brian


----------



## fishercat (Jan 10, 2010)

*few things.*



rydnruff said:


> what did you do to your 625 that was different than the rental version.i have a 625 that im gettin ready to sell but if i can make it a little better i could hold on to it for a bit longer to save up a bigger down payment on a 12
> 
> 
> thanks
> brian



clean fuel filter .

belt adjusted correctly.

blades sharp and set to the correct gap with the bed knife.

if the bed knife has never been adjusted,you will need some PB Blaster and some heat on the bolts.depending on how old it is and how many hours are on it,you may be able to accomplish this by replacing the knives with brand new ones.


----------



## D Mc (Jan 10, 2010)

fishercat said:


> clean fuel filter .
> 
> belt adjusted correctly.
> 
> ...



All that, plus disconnect the auto-feed regulator. You will need to set the speed on the feed roller depending on the brush of the moment, but it is worth it. It chips like a different machine.

Dave


----------



## fishercat (Jan 11, 2010)

*i bought an aftermarket autofeed controller.*



D Mc said:


> All that, plus disconnect the auto-feed regulator. You will need to set the speed on the feed roller depending on the brush of the moment, but it is worth it. It chips like a different machine.
> 
> Dave



the Vermeer one is garbage. it won't stop them from selling you another piece of garbage for $400.

you can call Vermeer for a price on parts when you need a good laugh but 99.9999% of the stuff you can get else where for a hell of a lot less.


----------



## andrewhayes12 (May 23, 2011)

*Problems with Auto Feed on my BC 625*

Anyone know where to get an aftermarket version of the autofeed control box for a BC 625?


----------



## codog (May 23, 2011)

*control box*

Mine went out last fall. When they told me the price of a new one, I decided to just slow the infeed down enough so it won't bog down. I did some research and found a company other than Vermeer who sold this box. The savings was less than $30 if I remember right. I'm a small timer. Mostly small jobs. Just hard to swallow the price for that little box. I'm thinking it was around $400 from Vermeer; if not more.


----------



## treeoperations (May 24, 2011)

Try taking it to a Auto sparky, my mates chipper did it and my auto electrician managed to make it work dont ask me how. 

buy a bandit 65 and discover what a 6 inch machine can really do haha


----------



## fishercat (May 24, 2011)

*LOL, That's not saying much!*



bighugetrees said:


> "the 625 is the best chipper Vermeer has ever made." I love you man!
> 
> Own a 625 and rent bigger ones for the big jobs. In 2001, a brand new 625 cost $10,500. A little down and my payment was close to a one day rental fee. Think about that.
> 
> ...


 
I hope I never have to use that chipper again! 

Vermeer sucks!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 25, 2011)

The vermeer 6 inch is the poulan wildthing of chippers.


----------



## treeoperations (May 25, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> The vermeer 6 inch is the poulan wildthing of chippers.


 

HAHAHA, nice one timber even my dad got that haha

Hows your hansas treating you


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 26, 2011)

treeoperations said:


> HAHAHA, nice one timber even my dad got that haha
> 
> Hows your hansas treating you


 
Really good, looking at getting sliding drawbars fitted to them and having a platform fitted that will allow for a stumper to be carried or a foldable box for wood, cones, rakings etc.

What we will do to avoid going to bigger trucks!

Busy?


----------



## treeoperations (May 26, 2011)

If the bloody rain would stop we would be hell for leather with both bobtrack and digger and the chipper would be going hard to but all off our jobs are in parks or peoples nice back yards and in lifestyle blocks, so were a bit snookered at the mo.

Be VERY weary bout extendable draw bars and then loading them up, it changes the whole weight distribution on the wheels, its not as noticeable on a tandem axle but certainly is on a single.


----------

